

Researchers Break Vanish Security System - DRRoman22
http://cacm.acm.org/news/43680
Computer scientists say they have cracked Vanish, a security system that attracted wide interest because it protects data by making it unreadable. Now a team called Unvanish claims to have broken Vanish.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Courtesy of swolchok in item <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=851755> \-
previous HN coverage of Vanish:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=815026> (Schneier on Security post)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=762631> (BBC article on Vanish)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=717736> (physorg article)

